# Great Depression jobs parallel may not be far flung



## Stormin_Norman (10 January 2009)

Figures collected for Reuters by John Williams suggest that if unemployment were still tallied the way it was in the 1930s, today's jobless rate would be closer to 16.5 percent -- more than double the stated rate.

Under President Lyndon Johnson (1963–1969), the government decided individuals who had stopped looking for work for more than a year were no longer part of the labour force. This dramatically decreased the jobless rate reported by the government.


----------



## wayneL (10 January 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> Figures collected for Reuters by John Williams suggest that if unemployment were still tallied the way it was in the 1930s, today's jobless rate would be closer to 16.5 percent -- more than double the stated rate.
> 
> Under President Lyndon Johnson (1963–1969), the government decided individuals who had stopped looking for work for more than a year were no longer part of the labour force. This dramatically decreased the jobless rate reported by the government.




Yep, I've heard this from a number of different sources. It's a subterfuge like many government stats, such as Chinese Product Index (CPI) and others.


----------



## sinner (10 January 2009)

www.shadowstats.com


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 January 2009)

Ssangyong 

Korea's 4th largest car manufacturer has just gone into receivership.
Thousands to lose their jobs!


----------



## GumbyLearner (10 January 2009)

The US has lost 2.6 million jobs last year. 2 Million of which were in the fabricated metals industry and the car parts industry. FYI


----------



## Aussiejeff (10 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Yep, I've heard this from a number of different sources. It's a subterfuge like many government stats, such as Chinese Product Index (CPI) and others.




Which makes me wonder why they just don't lie a bit more to make the situation "look better"?

How about all the world Gummint's agree to define an "employed" person as "any human being who has performed work for more than 2 hours in their lifetime"?

Even including the disabled from birth, that should lower world unemployment to less than 1% in almost every country!

Wheee! I'm a frickin' GENIUS!!! :jump:


----------



## son of baglimit (10 January 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> Which makes me wonder why they just don't lie a bit more to make the situation "look better"?
> 
> How about all the world Gummint's agree to define an "employed" person as "any human being who has performed work for more than 2 hours in their lifetime"?
> 
> Even including the disabled from birth, that should lower world unemployment to less than 1% in almost every country!




one thing you are including but shouldnt - public servants - no way they have done 2 hours work in their life. ive been there 4 years and only found out where the stationary cupboard was yesterday.  

now wheres my desk ?


----------

